
When should a tech company refuse to build tools for the government? - mlthoughts2018
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jun/26/tech-government-contracts-worker-revolt-microsoft-amazon-google
======
johncoltrane
Like any company: when the majority of its stakeholders decide building tools
for $CLIENT is not in their best interest anymore.

~~~
rumcajz
The answer may be different depending on you treat employees as stakeholders
vs. as just simple cogs in the machine.

